# Best way to sell collectible guns



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a 300 H&H rifle, and a British Officers, S&W, .455 hand ejector pistol. 
I don't trust selling them myself on the internet. 
I don't mind giving a gun shop a commission, but they want to keep the guns and have only offered a piece of paper guaranteeing their return. I've heard the horror stories of gun shops going out of business and that too worries me. 

Am I being too untrusting? Suggestions please. 

GR


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Figure out a value and take to a Gun Show


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I would trust selling it myself over leaving it with an unknown gun dealer. I have sold many guns on Gunbroker and have found it simple, safe and easy. I can't say I have ever been disappointed with the amount received either. It is really the ideal way to sell as you receive a true market price through the auction system.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I buy through bunbroker which in my eyes is riskier then selling due to putting up money before recieving the gun, but I have never had a problem. 

If you use gunbroker,just make sure you recieve the FFL for the person you are selling to, and mail it with signature confirmation and insurance.


----------



## jthunt195 (May 9, 2008)

You can always sell to a gun shop outright. Most shops will give you 50-70%of retail value and you get cash in pocket without having to wait for the next show. Also don't have to worry about selling to someone who can't own a firearm.


----------

